

A free business idea.  Google Analytics for printed flyers - warrenwilkinson

In case somebody was looking for an business idea:<p>The manager of a small dentist clinic was telling me he had setup virtual phones and web pages so that he could track the effectiveness of his pamplets and advertisements.<p>But he said it was very complicated to do, and he would have been interested in paying for a solution.  Basically he wanted a 'google analytics' tool that was integrated with flyer printing and delivery.<p>If anyone is interested, or already doing this, let me know and I'll put you in touch with the guy (and the google words he searched trying to find it).
======
jpug98
I used to do this for small businesses in 02, and I still do it for a
taxi/limo company. Set up multiple marketing campaigns with independent phone
numbers, web pages, deliverables , etc. I even went so far as creating
separate corporate identities in order to test new marketing ideas &
strategies. Now, I use google voice and a combination of local and toll free
numbers. Works great and sometimes, better than analytics. #mmedia

------
cosjef
Tell him to put a QR code on the flyer. Link the QR code into Google Analytics
and some sort of reward for the user decoding it.

